# Rabbit



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Usually I just make a stew (no tomatoes) to can, but wondering if anyone else has any other rabbit recipes for canning to share. I've also canned it plain with some pepper, but looking for something more creative


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a bunch of recipes, but I'll have to check to see if any are specifically for canning.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

You can substitute rabbit in any chicken recipe. Fried, broiled, boiled, deep fried, backed or roasted. Cordon blue style with ham, cheese, mushrooms, pork or veal. Chili or gumbo would be good to. I have no idea about canning meats.


----------

